# Stuxnet und Simatic Security Update



## ssound1de (2 November 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe letzten Freitag das zum Wurm veröffentlichte Simatic Security Update ausgeführt.
Heute nach Rechnerstart ... :sb7::sb7::sb7: die meisten Desktop- und Startmenü-Symbole (nur Verknüpfungen) sind durch den Standard Windows Platzhalter ersetzt. Sieht ja echt cool aus in der Schnellstartleiste (Bild).
Das doofe - ich kann den Microsoft Security Patch nicht installieren, da unsere SysAdmins immer noch mit WinXP SP2 durch die Gegend fahren wollen.
Der Patch geht aber erst für SP3. :sw9:
Und laut Anleitung bleiben die Icons vom Simatic Security Update "geschützt", bis der Microsoft Patch installiert ist.

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wie man das ganze Rückgängig machen kann, so dass die Icons wiederhergestellt werden?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Flinn (2 November 2010)

Hi,
lies mal hier:

http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/LNK-Patch-auch-fuer-SP3-Muffel-1053049.html

Gruß,
Flinn


----------



## ssound1de (2 November 2010)

Flinn schrieb:


> Hi,
> lies mal hier:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/ct/meldung/LNK-Patch-auch-fuer-SP3-Muffel-1053049.html
> ...


 
Danke für den guten Hinweis. :s12:


----------

